# Why SPs are attractive



## olonny

Lately I've had attraction for several SPs (particularly Se doms, ExxPs in general are my thing) and I was wondering what a nice thread this could be. Lets compare our answers and see what each of us find attractive in SPs. I don't ncessarily mean attractiveness in a sexual or sensual way, but to any kind of relationship. 

I find really attractive how SPs are casually aware of everything in their surroundings and they use it for their advantage. Being a Ne dom myself, I'm usually the last one to notice changes in the environment, clothing and things like that, so to me it's a total mystery how Se users can spot any difference or change. They have noticed you wear nerdy glasses on your profile pic, they know your name and how your friends call you even though you have just seen each other twice. And that especially shows in Se doms, which tend to be very extroverted or at least much more extroverted than me, so the conversation never really dies and I particularly feel more comfortable around extroverts. 

So yep, I adore Se doms :hearteyes:


----------



## Amy

What I find most attractive in other SPs are their entertaining personalities. They're crazy and do anything to get attention, what sometimes is annoying, but
most of time is very funny!


----------



## star tripper

Se is hands down the sexiest function. Their unapologetic embracing of new experiences, their awareness and control over their surroundings, and their laser-like focus when they want something is just pure sorcery to me. As a kid, I always admired it and tried to mimic the attitude, but I've always been a cheap imitation. You guys are the real deal.


----------



## Innogen

Se is the epitome of *Se*xiness.

*gets shot*


----------



## the401

ESTP prob more attractive to you since you are an thinker.

Most F types love the ESFP more though.


----------



## firedell

Loving the SP love.


----------



## FakeLefty

But everybody knows that ISTPs are the REAL badasses.


----------



## star tripper

the401 said:


> ESTP prob more attractive to you since you are an thinker.
> 
> Most F types love the ESFP more though.


I don't think I've ever been attracted to a fellow thinker. My favorite SP is ISFP. ISFPs move in mysterious ways. They're deep, they're stubborn, they fight for their ideals, and imo, Fi+Se is the strongest combination of functions in all of MBTI.

ESTPs are fun and we get along swell, but they don't have the mystique of ISFP.

Edit: I do agree with @FakeLefty that ISTP is the most badass type, though.


----------



## sicksadworlds

Everytime I see people talking good things about sensors my heart melts. :happy:


----------



## Tucken

I notice every change to the pantry, new purchases clothing, gadgets, china etc. Gosh your boobs look huge today I mean they are really up there


----------



## the401

star tripper said:


> I don't think I've ever been attracted to a fellow thinker. My favorite SP is ISFP. ISFPs move in mysterious ways. They're deep, they're stubborn, they fight for their ideals, and imo, Fi+Se is the strongest combination of functions in all of MBTI.
> 
> ESTPs are fun and we get along swell, but they don't have the mystique of ISFP.
> 
> Edit: I do agree with @FakeLefty that ISTP is the most badass type, though.


wow, that’s a lot to compliment about another type other than your own.....

yea thanks.

ESFP is just all so common, it’s the stereotypical “party type” all fun no common sense at all lol, the sheep of the 16 types lol. 
( my brother is one and he absolutely has no clue about anything lol, it’s funny)

ESTP is just about the same it’s just a little bit more thinking in it, doesn’t really make them any more smarter or anything, they all the same.

i do find that ESTP’s often take advantage of ESFP’s because of their cluelessness lol.

me personally i’m not a fan of E’s 

I’d prefer an I with a little bit more of E’s tendencies so that they are more fun that’s all.


----------



## hal0hal0

firedell said:


> Loving the SP love.


I misread SP as Sp-instinct in enneagram :S.

If mindfulness is situational awareness, appreciation for what exists and presence in the moment, then _*clearly*_, Se-doms are enlightened. They at least have a good eye for visuals, if I'm making sweeping generalizations.

btw, that signature made me laugh.


----------



## cattlemutilation

SPs have huge schlongs. Even the girl SPs.


----------



## olonny

the401 said:


> ESTP prob more attractive to you since you are an thinker.
> 
> Most F types love the ESFP more though.


I like ESTPs (at least the one I know, even though sometimes he's a pain in the ass) a little better because I can see the way they think and I can relate more often. And I absolutely adore analyzing politics whith him. On the other hand, ESTPs, or at least this on in particular, often tries too hard to be the centre of attention if he is not, whereas ESFPs are the natural party guy without any kind of effort. They own it and they know it :cheers2:


----------



## dulcinea

I guess I'll focus on guys since I'm mostly attracted to guys:

ESTP guys, are adorable. The ones I've known at least. I've never known one that didn't talk with his hands waving in the air. I find ESTPs can be really nice and generous--I guess the ENFJ side of their personality--but also kinda sassy. I work with a guy who--I'm not 100% sure if ISTP or ESTP, but he seems more ESTP, than the other, and he's really nice, and gushes over the people likes, but also has that fiestiness, too if you mess with him. I like a little sass, though. That's what I love about those ENTPs. I find the ESTP guys, that I've known like when a girl is a little sassy back, too.

ESFP guys...it can be hit or miss, depending on how mature they are. Emotionally immature ESFPs, I find go back and forth from being really whiny to being kinda douchey--from "I feel bad about myself. Take care of my feelings" to "you know I'm sexy. You know you want me, girl." in less than 60 seconds. But when they mature, they are oh so hot. ESFP guys, if you can get one to fall in love with you, will treat you like you are the sexiest, most wonderful thing on the planet; I find when ESFPs are grounded they are one the sweetest, most loving, and practical minded types. They'll show they're love in ways that are both dramatic and practical. 

ISFP guys. I've never really dated one of those. I've worked with a few. I find they're really sweet and sincere. My experience is that they don't like to see people be sad or upset in any way. I imagine more outgoing ISFPs would be similar to ESFPs in that they'd probably be really sweet and gush over you.

ISTP guys....I think I work with an ISTP guy, but I'm not sure. He could be ISTJ, and thus everything I would say would end up being bunk, lol. I know a few guys who are ISTP, but I'm not sure if I'd find them attractive. I guess I would probably find a more outgoing ISTP attractive, one with traits similar to an ESTP. Whenever I think of a super introverted ISTP, for some reason, I always picture someone like Ron Swanson--someone terse and withdrawn with an opinion on just about everything. That seems kinda cool though.


----------



## Zoel.fahmi

you do realise that ISTP are the most unbelievable, unpredictable people on earth.


----------



## giraffegator

Yeah one of my most beloved friends is an ISTP. She's just up for any adventure and she has incredible know how. She is also so brilliant. And she makes great puns!


----------



## s2theizay

SP's have this fire and awareness that is just mystifying. I can roll with an SP any day.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa




----------



## ae1905

3-4 min mark especially, reaction of interviewers is priceless!


----------



## Wintercat

Chill but passionate simultaneously + natural sensuality from Se + introvert mystique.

at least, that seems to be the case from what I gather of people attracted to us.


----------



## Beatriz

ISTP is one of the most attractive types in my opinion.


----------



## Krispie

Beatriz said:


> ISTP is one of the most attractive types in my opinion.


So why am I still single?


----------



## lc1241

My boyfriend is an ISTP. He is chill and very open minded about a lot of things. He is up for whatever date adventure takes us. His personality compliments my personality...I can go on and on about why I love him so much and just attracted to him.

SPs in general are really attractive! Maybe because I'm an ESFJ but the Feelers kinda stand out to me. ESFPs have this attractive and friendly personality. Like I want to be friends with them so much (but I'm kinda intimidated by them even though I think we would be awesome friends). As for ISFP, I'm so intrigued by them. My first thought is also intimidation, but when I meet them, we hit it off. I can't speak about ESTP because I don't know anyone who is ESTP.


----------

